# Can't see all of console



## ikbendeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Just hooked my computer up to a different TV/Monitor and when in console mode, I can't see the bottom two "lines" (e.g. the ones I'm typing on.) I'm lost here on this one... not something I've ever encountered on any system. No settings are available on the TV/Monitor for this. I have an nVidia GeForce 9600 and an LG 1080P tv/Monitor.


----------



## Savagedlight (Aug 29, 2012)

If you're using an analog connection, the TV could be cropping the edges. I don't know how it's today, but most TVs used to let you adjust this. That's irrelevant if you're using a digital link (such as hdmi), but the TV might still be enforcing an aspect ratio, such as 16:9, while the output is 4:3 (or 16:12 by comparison), which may explain why it's cropping off the bottom lines.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Funny... most of the time I cannot see the top two lines (v9), so I can see them fine in an xterm.  I had the same problem as the OP, for awhile, and solved it by using tmux in .login or equivalent... IIRC that shifted the type-onto line up one or two, and so it was visible...  OTOH also edit showed poorly the typed characters so I was using editors/jed... I've reverted all that as only the first line in  this paragraph seems to be a problem now. (9-STABLE).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a setting on the TV, regardless of the connection type; VGA, DVI or HDMI. It's using "overscan" to blow up the picture so it fills the screen nicely.

If it's in X then it might be the same 'overscan' setting on the graphicscard.


----------



## kpa (Aug 29, 2012)

Overscan was actually invented to cover the edges of the picture in analog TVs that many times contained noise and distortions, especially with VHS VCRs where the bottom edge had a noise band from what was called "head switching noise".


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2012)

I had the same issue when I hooked up my MacBook to my brand spanking new TV. The picture had black borders all around and when I turned on "overscan" on the Mac I'd lose pixels up, down, left and right. I had to dig through all the menus on the TV to fix the setting. "16x9" or "Original" was the setting I needed. Once that was on the black bars around the picture disappeared and I didn't need "overscan" on the Mac anymore. I now have pixel perfect 1:1 relation.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 29, 2012)

LG TVs should have a "screen size" setting.  ikbendeman, identifying the exact model could help.


----------

